# Angels and Happiness



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Monday Sept 2nd was driving home from my now part time job at Home Depot. Doing around 55-60 mph. I caught a glimpse in my drivers side mirror of a car flying from out of nowhere at about 70mph. he waffled my drivers side tire, spinning my car to the left, across 2 lanes, over the curb and into a solid cement wall, my car came to a stop about 70 feet down the road in the center lane.
My seat was laying flat back, my cell phone was in the trunk.

I crawl outta the car stumble to the grass next to the highway to sit. Nothing broke, not even bleeding anywhere.

Why am I happy? The fire police and another driver being said they could not even believe I got out of the car.

I barely ever wear my seatbelt, but I was this time, and it absolutely saved my life.

It was almost exactly a year to the day my mother in law past away, had to be her Angel watching over me.

And Happiness......I'm alive, bumped, bruised, headaches and no car, but I learned how nice it is to just be here.

My poor wife was talking to me on my cell phone (yes it was the legal hands free type) When the whole thing happened, she heard the first hit, my screaming OMG, OMG, and the second smash into the wall and the phone went dead. I could not imagine the horror I would have felt.



God bless everyone and please wear your seatbelts.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Glad your 0.K. Stay well and safe!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

yes,
happy that your ok


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Whoa, you were really lucky, dude!!!*

Ed, I´m glad to see you got out of that wreck in one piece!!!

And yes, it looks like there was an angel watching over you... :thumbsup:

Best wishes

Claus


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Glad your ok.


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy you're OK! The car will buff out....


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Good news with the safe ending.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Whoa! Close shave. Glad you're alive and unhurt. 

Angels are great things to have on your side, but they _can_ do their job a lot better when you're wearing your belts. Hope your mom-in-law hung around this earthly plane long enough to administer a dope-slap to Mister 70mph.

-- D


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelszk said:


> Glad your ok.


DITTO Ed !!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123

(did they catch that Buffoon ????)


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Glad you are OK Ed - that had to be a shocking event for not just you but your poor TM on the other end of the call. 

Crumple zones & airbags are two of the best things in modern cars . . . styling, eh, not so much in most cases. Glad that little car could take a few good licks like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: RM


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Glad to hear your okay man. That was quite the accident. It would have been priceless if you yelled deslot on green!! Marshall !?!, can I get a track call !?!


Something similar happened to me once. Some Jackhole decided that signs stating "Cars may be stopped ahead due to bridge construction." did not apply to him. And he clipped small trailer carrying cement blocks & sent them flying through my cars rear window. Dunno how they missed me but they did. A football sized piece hit the back of my seat. 

Good thing you put that seatbelt on. I bet you will always wear it from here on.


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad to hear you are OK.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bless you ED.
some things cannot be explained and angels are as good an explanation as any.
glad you weren't seriously hurt and hope insurance can help replace your car.
be well and keep on keeping on!


----------



## David S (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow! I am glad that you are o.k.That was a hard hit.

David S


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Bow to the rising sun. Hail Mary every day. There before the grace of God go I. 

OMFG! What is wrong with people?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Glad to hear you are okay.

I had a somewhat similar accident in Pa. on Rt. 80 west right at the Water Gap - you probably know the stretch of road. Very narrow 2 lanes with a concrete divider about 3 feet to the inside of the left lane. Some a-hole came onto the highway without stopping. The guy in the right lane had to slide to the left to avoid him. In order to avoid that guy, I tried to swerve and the car did a 180, hit the retaining wall (on the passenger side!) and I ended up facing the wrong way looking at a tractor trailer truck which luckily stopped well short of me. My car did not look anything like yours and I could drive away, but...

Here's the amazing part about Pa. and their state troopers. The guy who had to come into my lane stopped, the guy who caused the accident kept going. Some young kid actually got the license plate number and returned to the scene to give it to us. When the state trooper arrived, he asked if anyone was hurt which fortunately was a no. Then I told him we had the license number of the car that caused the accident.

Ready for this... the state tropper said since nobody was taken away in an ambulance, it wasn't an accident, it was an incident, AND HE DID NOT CARE IF WE DID HAVE THE LICENSE PLATE NUMBER OF THE OTHER CAR. He didn't want it and did not put it in his report, which by the way had every single car in the wrong place at the wrong time. Since both of us there gave him the same story, it was inexcusable. My insurance guy said it was the worse report he had every seen and would never be accepted in NJ.

I also asked the trooper if we could go up the road and get off the hghway to write the report since there was really no shoulder. He said no, if I moved the car he wanted nothing more to do with it. He then asked if I needed to be towed and I asked him to follow me for a mile or so to see if the car was okay - again he refused. This guy was a piece of garbage but when I reported his attitude to the state police, they just shugged it off. To this day I am still PO'ed.

I hope you find the police more cooperative, especially if you have the license plate. And since you didn't have to leave in an ambulance, it's only an "incident".

Joe


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I met the towtruck driver the next day when I went to retrieve my stuff from my car, he said the other driver smelled like he was drunk and gave him a hard time, he also said the guy was arrested about a month earlier for public drunkenness at the police station.

I have 2 good eye witnesses, one, a regular guy who was at my car door to help me out when my car stopped, and another was a fire police. They guy who hit me came to a halt too, so they got him. I just pray he had insurance. Waiting for the police report.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hate that it happened to you, glad for the happy ending.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Sethndaddy wouldn't be the same without Daddy! Glad you are safe. Sorry about the car.

Old Blue


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Holy Snails Batman !

That was toooooo close for comfort.

Glad that you are safe and sound. The car can be replaced. Get some rest and stay safe.

Lets all buckle up !


Rob


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

So glad you're okay Ed, and glad the DA that caused the wreck got busted. I hope they nail him good! You're gonna be more sore for a few days. Tomorrow you'll feel it. Rest up!!


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

That car looks like it got whacked good. Glad you made it out relatively unscathed since it could have been much worse.

Yeah, I always wear my seat belts.

The worst accident I ever had was being the middle car in a five car accident. I barely touched the car in front of me and would not have hit it at all, but the car behind me hit me at about 35 to 40 mph and pushed me into the vehicle in front of me. The car I hit was an 84 Mustang, only two years old. I only cracked its taillight. I was driving a 57 Chevy 4 door sedan, and they don't have seat belts.. It had the passenger's rear fin bent over, and was waffled from that rear fender all the way to the rear door. It hit so hard that the distributor hit the firewall and broke the distributor cap. I got whiplash, and still have neck problems to this day, but luckily that was all that happened to me. I lost my best friend (the car) because of that. I had owned that car for almost ten year and loved it, even though I never did get it painted. It was primered charcoal gray.

Anyway, enough about my accident. I will pray that you don't suffer long from being banged around.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I am glad you are ok! You had Guardian Angels watching you! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

glad you are okay..life goes fast and we have no control over who does what when..your angel watched over you..a blessing to you and your family.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

looking at the car, I thought WOW!
But after watching enough Burn Notice, I am sure you can fix it with duct tape.

did they catch the person that hit you?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Thank God that worked out okay. For you at least, if not for the car. 

glad to hear you're okay.

--rick


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Fasten your seat belts everyone...*

Ed I'm so glad you are O.K. & positive about the outcome.

Yes their was an Angel watching over you Dude.  

Bob...live long and prosper...zilla


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Thank God you're okay. Pretty scary looking car.

Randy.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Just got the news from Progressive 
(his OLD insurance company). Apparantly the guy missed a payment in the last few months, so they are no longer available to pay anything towards anything.

Goodbuy $500.00 deductable.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dang it.. This double sucks.. I hope you can recoup your losses on this mess in court. Hopefully he doesn't claim "hardship" and wind up paying 5.00 a month forever. At least you're still here to be pissed off about it!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Wish you could put a lien on whatever he is driving. Uninsured as it is, it should be yours. We went through a similar situation, without the scariness of your crash, signed responsibility for going after the driver to our insurance company, and they took our deductible and fixed our car, period. Glad you are OK and maintaining your sense of humor, that is what is most important!


----------

